# Arabian Mare



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

So my very best friend is thinking of buying this mare. She wants a project to possibly finish out in barrels this summer, so we'll see.

She is a 12y/o arabian mare, papered. She was rescued from a farm that just put her out with a stallion. She has had training, but not been ridden in about 4 years. Yes, we're practically starting her training over anyway. The owner that has her now is selling her for $200, saying she is easy to handle/loads/ties/leads well.

What do you think of her? I can see a few things wrong but I don't see anything horrific. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

SHe has a small head.

Downhill

high wither

A small butt


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> SHe has a small head.
> A small butt


Arabian, remember? 
But thanks.
And I can't see that she's too downhill...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, she is not to downhill, but it just might be the ground.
And rightttttt i tottaly forgot that she is an arab* smacks self in the head*


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Well the barbed wire scars on her rump concern me but not so much as the barbed wire fence behind her....(i know she's not on your property).

Overall she's pretty cute. Rather high withered with a low neck set for an Arabian, and somewhat steep shoulder though hard to tell as she's not standing for this picture. I'd be curious to see what she'd look like in more work, as her hind end is definitely lacking. Decent pasterns, but the length of her hind cannons is what really concerns me as they are almost as long as her upper leg - which does put her slightly downhill as well as more likely to be heavy on the fore. Again it's very hard to tell much from this picture, but I'd say if your friend is just doing barrels for fun, that's fine, otherwise pass. With her hind end she's going to lack the power to really make the tight, compact turns necessary to be competitive at more than just the local levels, and even there it will be a challenge for her. I'd prefer to see lower set hocks with shorter cannons and a broader hind end on a barrel horse.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, is there any sport she would be good at?
I know she will just be doing it at playdays.
She will also be a trail horse.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

bump....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think it's funny that a small butt is an Arab thing since my girl is from what I know, pure Arab and she has the biggest rear ever. =P Anyway. I like her. I'm not sure she's really set up to be competitive at barrels though... Maybe Arabian western pleasure, if she's registered? She's really pretty and she reminds me a lot of Lacey. =)


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> I think it's funny that a small butt is an Arab thing since my girl is from what I know, pure Arab and she has the biggest rear ever. =P Anyway. I like her. I'm not sure she's really set up to be competitive at barrels though... Maybe Arabian western pleasure, if she's registered? She's really pretty and she reminds me a lot of Lacey. =)


Yeah my Arab was a racer and he's got VERY powerful hindquarters too.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

If she's just planning on gaming for fun, I think your friend would be fine. Most Arabs just aren't built to scoot around the turns- this one especially. Is she looking to sell her after putting training in or would she be keeping her?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

She's keeping her. And she's registered, yes. Pleasure would be fun on her


----------

